# Gecko Carbon Fibre or Buckingham Titanium



## StewartTreeCare (Dec 29, 2009)

has anybody ever compared these two? i have always wanted the titanium spikes but the gecko carbon fibres look tempting!


----------



## mr. holden wood (Dec 29, 2009)

My personal spurs are gecko 2's(the red ones) But I end up using the company Buck. Titanium's more often. The gecko's even with the American gaff have a different angle then all other spurs. Its fine for big stuff but when you are on really small diameter stuff they feel real unstable. Gecko's are also very fragile compared to the titanium Bucks. In the end if your looking for performance and durability get the bucks. If you want comfort get the gecko's.


----------



## 911crash (Jan 2, 2010)

had the carbon fiber geckos for about two months now and barely tell you have them on your legs when climbing. had the gecko 2 for about 6 years but love the cf geckos a little pricey but you pay for comfort and lack of weight.


----------



## slice'N'dice'M (Jan 8, 2010)

*spiky spiky...*

I think I'd favor the bucky's.......

I have the geckos and have climbed in the buckinghams.

Buckingham makes some tuff stuff. 

The CF's are starting to fall apart after 2 months. The pads I mean. The stitching is coming out. One of the strap rings put a gash in the CF.

They are definitely two different animals.....

Buckinghams are strait gaffs where as geckos are offset.

geckos are definately lighter. There are 3 sizes.. S,M,L ..shanks aren't adjustable as bucky's are ...+ bucky's you can choose from a handfull of pads, geckos you get what you get (velcro).

they are both top off the line..

Bashlin makes some sweat aluminum spikes.........

it would be best if you could use them all and then choose...

you can only be so comfortable 100 feet off the ground standing on a shank

best of luck, and you get used to what you wear...


----------



## oldirty (Jan 8, 2010)

i have run the bashlin aluminum with the long straight spikes on the steel wraps. i liked them well enough. (2nd pair)

kliens with the ghetto pads were my first spikes. i loved that angled gaff.

my 3rd pair of spikes were the komet spikes. super light weight funny short gaff. hated them. they fell apart after 2 months of use.

currently after getting the komet thing straightened out i got the buckingham titanuim with the super buck wrap. absolutely bulletproof. light enough but you know you are wearing them and they will last. i got them with the same angle the kliens have and it was tough getting used to that angle again but still love it.


go buck if you hard on your gear and run the geckos if you are not.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jan 8, 2010)

slice'N'dice'M said:


> I think I'd favor the bucky's.......
> 
> I have the geckos and have climbed in the buckinghams.
> 
> ...



Nice info welcome to the site


----------



## fishercat (Jan 9, 2010)

*Buck Titaniums all the way*

get the velcro wraps with the steel inserts.the angled ones are even better.make sure you play with the adjustments.it makes a big difference.everyone is different.

good quality boots with steel shanks are where it's at.quality boots are the only thing between you and the gaff keeping you from being comfortable.i fought with the wrong boots for years before i finally paid for good ones.i wish i could go back and do it over again.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Jan 9, 2010)

slice'N'dice'M said:


> you can only be so comfortable 100 feet off the ground standing on a shank
> 
> best of luck, and you get used to what you wear...



Welcome to the swamp, Ayeeeeeee!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> get the velcro wraps with the steel inserts.the angled ones are even better.make sure you play with the adjustments.it makes a big difference.everyone is different.
> 
> good quality boots with steel shanks are where it's at.quality boots are the only thing between you and the gaff keeping you from being comfortable.i fought with the wrong boots for years before i finally paid for good ones.i wish i could go back and do it over again.



What he said. 

Wraps with inserts are quick, easy to use and comfortable. 

Adjusting the length of the stirrup is very important, especially if you are long of leg.

All I would add is to try to find a full shank boot vs. the more common half and three-quarter shank boots.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 9, 2010)

*yep*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> What he said.
> 
> Wraps with inserts are quick, easy to use and comfortable.
> 
> ...



Hoffman's boots at Baileys. DUAL steel shanks! worth twice the price.i can stand there all day now.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 9, 2010)

fishercat said:


> Hoffman's boots at Baileys. DUAL steel shanks! worth twice the price.i can stand there all day now.



I'm thinking of getting some custom boots if i can afford to go down to the ISA show in summer. I'm paying near $250 for off the shelf boots that last two years anyways.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 10, 2010)

*look at the Hoffman's at Bailey's*



John Paul Sanborn said:


> I'm thinking of getting some custom boots if i can afford to go down to the ISA show in summer. I'm paying near $250 for off the shelf boots that last two years anyways.



they run about what your paying now.i ordered the 10" Duralines this spring and got them for $226 shipped to my door.handmade in Kellogg,Idaho. nice thick leather.real quality.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 10, 2010)

slice'N'dice'M said:


> I think I'd favor the bucky's.......
> 
> I have the geckos and have climbed in the buckinghams.
> 
> ...



This guy knows his stuff, welcome to the peanut gallery. How's Davey treating your azz up there in the Allegheny.


----------



## Reg (Jan 10, 2010)

Geckos are not compatible with all styles of boots, especially in that they only accomodate narrow soles.....unlike Buckingham. Also, I believe they come in small, medium or large so are not adjustable in length. That means if you're in-between (like me) then they'll be just too uncomfortable to wear.

With Buckingham, you have variation and adaptibility to suit, plus an abundance of replaceble hardware at most arborist stores.


----------

